# Only 2 rounds of clomid on the nhs? So frustrated



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

My first month on 50mg clomid my body reacted well, I ov'd and had a normal cycle, just didn't catch the egg. 
Last month my luteal phase was so short (4-6 days) I don't know if I ov'd and my progesterone will be low as the day I was advised to have the progesterone 21 day test I got af so I don't know what happened last cycle. I had a scan last Wednesday and had an 18mm follicle so don't know if it was released or not.

Went for progesterone blood test today and told them af had come at around 5dpo. They wouldn't give me another prescription for clomid. Said I need to have a review appointment with my consultant again so this month will be wasted unless I happen to ovulate naturally which didn't happen before clomid.

So I have my consultant appointment on the 19th of August where Dr V Hall will review my dosage and decide where to go from there. It's just annoying as Queen Charlottes and The IVF unit tell me conflicting things. IVF unit say I get 6 rounds of clomid/cycle monitoring automatically but will not write me another prescription as they say I need to see my consultant again for a review after 2 cycles.

Queen C's say I only get 2 on the NHS then need my consultant to write a letter to my gp to prescribe me clomid as it will not be funded by the nhs through the hounslow pct. Nothing makes sense, it just makes it worse that I don't know where I'm at. If I'm not going to get anymore free monitoring we would just pay for it. How much is it privately?

Why can they not just tell me what's what. I am seeing a different consultant AGAIN. Last time they asked me why I was given a Dr Hall when I had been seeing Dr Tru and to tell them if it happens again as I should have the same consultant. This time they have given me Dr Lavery and when I told them they looked at me like I was stupid and said that I have been seeing Dr Lavery all along. I have never seen him. I know who I have seen.

Sorry for the rant. Cried all my tears this am. 

Thinking positively:
Some people go on to conceive naturally after 2 cycles or so of clomid.
Maybe the 2 cycles I've had will kick start my body back to normal.
At least my appointment is only 2 weeks away.


Any advice?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi JPS - I'm sorry to hear you've had such a rough day     Honestly, dealing with the processes and systems and staff at the clinics can sometimes feel more traumatic than the treatment itself!

Firstly though, I think it's a good thing that you are getting a review with a cons as the short luteal phase issue needs to be investigated.

Dr Hall is one of the fert specialists at HH rather than a cons (Mr T and Mr L are the cons) but she can still make decisions on your tx and give prescriptions, etc.  I was seeing Mr T but didn't want to wait 6 weeks for an appt with him, so got in to see fert specialist Mr Barsoum instead and he changed me from Clomid to Puregon.

I've had a look on the Hounslow PCT website and couldn't find anything about # of rounds of Clomid, but it is a relatively inexpensive fert tx so I would be stunned if they only funded two rounds.  (You must live near me?  We're in Ealing PCT and I'm at Hammersmith too.)

Maybe you could double-check with Debbie, the NHS funding co-ordinator at Hammersmith IVF.  Here are her contact details:
NHS Funding & Referrals
Tel: 020 8383 4900
Fax: 020 8749 6973
[email protected]

Otherwise, Dr Hall will be able to confirm for you.  When I saw Mr B he had a list on his noticeboard of what each of the PCTs covered.

I'm sure everything will be made clear when you see Dr Hall, but re; the private scans - at 92 Harley St which is Mr T and Mr L the scans are £195 each of £370 for up to 3 within a month - but there are other less expensive places - eg, London Ultrasound Centre (£120). 

Prices at HH IVF clinic are about the same as 92HS but the HS experience is much more pleasant!  And they never keep you waiting  

But I'm confident you won't need to go private and you'll be able to continue at HH on the NHS, perhaps on something other than Clomid.

I hope this helps.  Just shout if you have any other Qs  

xoxo
kd


----------



## JPSCoey (Jun 3, 2009)

kd74 said:


> Hi JPS - I'm sorry to hear you've had such a rough day    Honestly, dealing with the processes and systems and staff at the clinics can sometimes feel more traumatic than the treatment itself!
> 
> Firstly though, I think it's a good thing that you are getting a review with a cons as the short luteal phase issue needs to be investigated.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my post   It was a traumatic day but now I am feeling better that they are reviewing the clomid even though I have only had 2 rounds. The first round worked (Except for the conception part!) and the second round I had a dominant follicle but still don't know if I ovulated and af came too quick so maybe I need an increased dose.

I just hope Dr Hall knows her stuff as although she was nice, last time she had no idea and told me that I would need to send a request for funding to my pct (6-8 weeks) which was rubbish. I just needed her to prescribe the clomid and send a form to the ivf unit for monitoring. So is a consultant more like a senior specialist compared to Dr Hall?

It's just so frustrating having this break but who knows, the clomid may have kick started my body. Will be using my fertility monitor/opks this cycle and charting to see.

Are you at 92HS now? How is everything going for you?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi JPS - glad you're feeling a little better now 

That's crazy that Dr Hall didn't know what was needed for Clomid?!! She is one of three Fertility Specialists (yep, one level down from the cons Mr T and Mr L) along with my man Mr B and another woman Dr Anna Carby (who I've heard on FF is very nice).

You can see the HH IVF staff list at http://www.ivfhammersmith.com/stafflist.htm

You probably don't want to have to speak to the admin staff at HH again but if Dr H doesn't really know the process I wonder if you could see Ms Carby or Mr Barsoum instead?

If not, no worries - have the review with Ms Hall and see what she thinks about the luteal phase.

She might suggest trying OI with Puregon or Gonal-F (FSH/gonadotropins), which is what I've moved on to because Clomid made my lining thin so I stopped after two cycles (assuming Hounslow PCT offers this - maybe email Debbie and find out so you have all the facts before your appt  ).

[I know for a fact that all Ms H would need to do if she thinks that is best for you is to do the forms for follicle monitoring on gonadotropins at the IVF unit. She would give you the forms then you take them to the unit. You pop in to see a nurse to be shown how the injections work, and you may also be scanned to check there's no remaining follicles from the Clomid cycles. (I also had to do a pg test.) The sonographer wrote me the prescription for 12 days' worth of Puregon and off I went! Currently on CD7 and my sixth day of injecting.]

I won't be on any meds in Sept due to holidays but I want to keep charting to see whether, as you mention, Clomid has kick-started our ovaries and they might work on their own!

Back in April I had a bit of a meltdown waiting for an NHS referral from gynae to fertility clinic so I thought, stuff the money I need to get on Clomid, so went to see Mr Trew at 92HS. He sent me for an HSG then put me on Clomid. When I could see from the scans that my lining was getting worse I asked my GP for another NHS referral and so got back in the queue and thankfully now am getting my current tx on the NHS.

HH is much more painful to deal with than 92HS but I have to balance that with the fact it's all funded!

Let me know how you get on, honeybee. Stay positive 

/links


----------

